

Ask HN: What's the best host for a small site? - davidbarker

Ideally inexpensive, and with PHP&#x2F;MySQL support in order to run something like Laravel. I was going to use DigitalOcean, but would like to avoid the server hassle.<p>Thanks!
======
ondrejsika
I prefer [https://www.openshift.com/](https://www.openshift.com/) . It's free
for small apps.

------
OWaz
I've been using
[https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/](https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/) for a
few years now to host my RSS aggregator. NearlyFreeSpeech is a pay what you
use hosting service and it is very cheap.

------
anishkothari
I use [http://angryhosting.com](http://angryhosting.com) and it's great.
$12/year for the most basic plan. Don't expect much in the way of support,
though

------
darkstar999
I've been happy with A Small Orange. Their $35/year plan will do the trick.

[http://asmallorange.com/hosting/](http://asmallorange.com/hosting/)

------
wernercuzco
I use [http://www.tigertech.net/](http://www.tigertech.net/) and I am
extremely pleased

------
frequentflyeru
I use Heroku for my rails app. If the site is really small, then heroku is
100% free.

------
lazylizard
appfog also has a free tier?

